# Anyone else evr have a TOTAL personality change?



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy is 7m now and we have had him since early August. Until @October I swear he was one of the sweetest Hedgies Ive ever heard of. Id rarely even heard his hiss or huff. We could sit and hold him and stroke his back and watch an entire movie and hed be contient. We have no idea what prompted the personality changed and he now is SOOOO huffy grumpy fusses balls up the longest Ive held him without complaint is probably @5m ...hes been checked by the vet twice...nothing has changed in the environment or handeling...(4-5d a week @1h) We r considering neutering in the spring if no better...he does have "betterdays"...but sometimes he even thrashes he gets so mad and when hes extra grumpy if he brushes against the curtains or the wall he hisses at it...we will laugh at him he's so stinkin irritable!!! I know they all have different personalities...but even the breeder and the vet are puzzeled by his change...and he certainly doesnt seen happy...the vet is hoping its puberty/testosterone....I can accept if its just him....its just certainly not the gentle guy we initially knew....and again...he doesnt seem very happy anymore...and Ive seen NO evidence of boy time!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes it does happen. Sometimes it's a result of quilling or puberty and unfortunately, sometimes the change is permanent.

At 7 months, your little guy could grow out of it at any time. Continue gentle handling and treats. See if he does better with a routine. Try dim lights, or red light. His better days may become more frequent and even better. :smile:


----------

